# Elevator Shunt Trip Breaker



## Reseman (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a Cutler Hammer Elevator Control Switch with a built in shunt trip. Just want to know where to terminate the wires from the fire alarm system to the shunt trip on the control switch. Please, let me know if you need more info.


Thanks in advance,

Rese


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What voltage is the shunt trip?

What voltage is the two wire control from the FA system?

There should be two conductors coming from your circuit breaker, typically #14 AWG (I THINK, maybe 16 AWG) with a tag noting voltage. If this voltage matches the voltage from the FA system connect them.

On some Allen Bradely circuit breakers there may be terminals in lieu of the 2-conductors.


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

The ones I have done in the past are 120 volts, I brought the voltage up to a normally open set of contacts on the fire alarm control module then back down to the breaker and of course you will hook up the neutral on the shunt.


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

If this is a older elevator, make sure it is set up for recall before you change it over.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I just got done troubleshooting and repairing the very same thing. This elevator was set up for recall. But it had 3 heat detectors that were tied to the shunt trip, (120vac), one of the heat detectors went bad, thus tripping the breaker. Our fire alarm division is at this same hotel doing an alarm upgrade, so they are going to take care of the heat detector in the pit. What I don't understand is why it was setup this way, if the main trips, the elevator can't even recall.


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

The elevator company should have set this up so that it drops down to the first floor upon power failed due to fire alarm being tripped unless it was the smoke on the landing that it is suppose to drop down to then it stops at a predetermined floor usually the next one up.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Rick567 said:


> The elevator company should have set this up so that it drops down to the first floor upon power failed
> .


How does it go to the first floor if there is no power?


----------



## bkenney (Feb 15, 2010)

The shunt should only activate if the heat in the pit or top of shaft is activated. If the heat in the pit is activated you wouldn't want to bring the car to the fire.

I have built cabinets before that control the shunt so it won't activate until the car is on a floor with doors open. There are many ways to make it work depending on what kind of equipment you have.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rick567 said:


> If this is a older elevator, make sure it is set up for recall before you change it over.


 
In my expierence-------Recall Shmecall, you shunt the CB, it is stopping unless it is a hydro.


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

I've only done hydraulic elevators, these don't need much power to drop them, Otis must of had a small battery backup just to drop it. The fire system was addressable it was programmed by the fire alarm company for which heat or smoke did what, the control module would tell the elevator what to do.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rick567 said:


> I've only done hydraulic elevators, these don't need much power to drop them, Otis must of had a small battery backup just to drop it. The fire system was addressable it was programmed by the fire alarm company for which heat or smoke did what, the control module would tell the elevator what to do.


 
They use a hydraluic release valve that on loss of power will drop the elevator. It is possible to do what you were saying, but you need a presignal. I have installed these for ATS transfer schemes but never for FA systems.


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

It has been 4 or 5 years since I did this, as I remember it was a faraday alarm panel we had a few of those control module in the hotel to control the different shunt trip breakers. There was a kitchen in this place so we had one there to shunt the breakers under the hood and the air handling units got one. I believe the fire dampers in the duct work just got relays listed for this. Kinda of a neat set up, every thing checked out fine.
If any ones ever doing a new building with elevator it's a good idea to run all the fire alarm stuff for the elevator in a separate circuit so they can get a temp occupancy permit when the need comes to move furniture in.


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

The project that I am on currently, the engineer added a shunt trip breaker to a elevator with no recall, this also is a hydraulic elevator, is this possible without the costumer incurring any huge extra cost.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rick567 said:


> The project that I am on currently, the engineer added a shunt trip breaker to a elevator with no recall, this also is a hydraulic elevator, is this possible without the costumer incurring any huge extra cost.


 
That would be a decesion of the fire marshall, and would need the input of the elevator company.


----------

